# 1099-k and 1099-misc



## Innovations (Oct 2, 2016)

I received two tax documents today, a 1099-k and a much smaller 1099-misc that listed a certain amount of 'nonemployee compensation". What does the second one cover?


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm wondering the same thing. .


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Innovations said:


> I received two tax documents today, a 1099-k and a much smaller 1099-misc that listed a certain amount of 'nonemployee compensation". What does the second one cover?


The 1099-misc is income other than driving income like hiring incentives.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

1099-Misc covers Driver Bonus and Incentives, money that was paid to you by Uber that isn't directly related to fares given.


----------



## Innovations (Oct 2, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> The 1099-misc is income other than driving income like hiring incentives.


Is there any difference in how they get treated tax wise?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Innovations said:


> Is there any difference in how they get treated tax wise?


No, they're both self employment income.


----------



## SanDiegoSurfer (Feb 27, 2017)

and the 1099-misc amount isn't included in the 1099-K amount, right? Mine is (counted on both forms) and I'm wondering if that's a mistake! I'd rather not be taxed twice on the same hiring incentive


----------



## RacerX (May 7, 2014)

SanDiegoSurfer said:


> and the 1099-misc amount isn't included in the 1099-K amount, right? Mine is (counted on both forms) and I'm wondering if that's a mistake! I'd rather not be taxed twice on the same hiring incentive


1099-misc and 1099-K are two separate sources of income. Uber/Raiser should not be reporting 1099-misc income on the 1099-k. i'm guessing you know what you are looking at but just in case you missed it this year uber issued 2 separate 1099-k's to many drivers. if you look closely one is filed from Uber and one is filed by Raiser. they both have different fed id numbers and should be logged on schedule C as such. are you sure you are reading the 1099's correctly? is it possible you are adding up 2 1099-k's and are missing or didn't download the 1099-misc. if you are correct however, you should get it changed by uber/raiser.


----------



## DESIUSA (Oct 6, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> 1099-Misc covers Driver Bonus and Incentives, money that was paid to you by Uber that isn't directly related to fares given.


but thats already included in my regular 1099k ....i made $66k incl bonuses paid by uber then why am i getting a 1099 misc of $19k....?? for which is incl in my $66k



SanDiegoSurfer said:


> and the 1099-misc amount isn't included in the 1099-K amount, right? Mine is (counted on both forms) and I'm wondering if that's a mistake! I'd rather not be taxed twice on the same hiring incentive


i have the same question... the 1099 misc is the bonus paid to me which is included in my regular 1099k....we r being taxed twice...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

DESIUSA said:


> but thats already included in my regular 1099k ....i made $66k incl bonuses paid by uber then why am i getting a 1099 misc of $19k....?? for which is incl in my $66k
> 
> i have the same question... the 1099 misc is the bonus paid to me which is included in my regular 1099k....we r being taxed twice...


you might be getting closer to 80K in total revenue while you have 50K in deductions...



DESIUSA said:


> but thats already included in my regular 1099k ....i made $66k incl bonuses paid by uber then why am i getting a 1099 misc of $19k....?? for which is incl in my $66k
> 
> i have the same question... the 1099 misc is the bonus paid to me which is included in my regular 1099k....we r being taxed twice...


you might be getting closer to 80K in total revenue while you have 50K in deductions...

Of which you only ever got payments of 60K

Your 1099s will be MORE than you ever actually got paid by uber, and the difference is deductible.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

DESIUSA said:


> but thats already included in my regular 1099k ....i made $66k incl bonuses paid by uber then why am i getting a 1099 misc of $19k....?? for which is incl in my $66k
> 
> i have the same question... the 1099 misc is the bonus paid to me which is included in my regular 1099k....we r being taxed twice...


This is why everyone should keep track of their own income by having their own set of business books. Never count on a third party to do it correctly. Ultimately, it's your responsibility. 
I would start by adding up all your income received by Uber and Raiser for the year. Go back through your bank records and add up all deposits from them. If you still have a discrepancy after deductions etc... you should report your CORRECT gross income on schedule C. If the amount is less than the total 1099's you'll need to attach an explanation.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

U/L show on the 1099 the GROSS they "paid" you, then you have to deduct the 25% commission they took back. Very shady.

So if your 1099k says $60k then you likely made $45k deposited to your bank.


----------

